# White Cedar Farm-2013 kids



## michickenwrangler (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, the mucuous presaged labor. At 9:30-ish, our first 2013 kid was born, a 3/4 Boer, 1/4 Alpine buckling, white with dark ears. Pics coming soon!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## G6momma (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay!! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats.  waiting for photos.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 11, 2013)

Considerate birth timing on mama's part - no making you work through the night! Congratulations!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 11, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats. I will be back for those pics!!!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 12, 2013)

Photos as requested.

Here is "Blanco" the little buckling, already out walking around in his little run on Day 2.


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh my goodness he is so adorable.


----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 12, 2013)

Awww, so cute.


----------



## madcow (Jan 12, 2013)

Man, I wish Texas wasn't so far away, caus' I'd come visit that little cuties pie!  He's just as cute as he can be.  Congrats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 18, 2013)

Got another doe with yellow mucuous and HUGE udders, my Alpine Okie. She should be going soon, her ligaments have been mushy the last few days and noticed the yellow discharge this morning. 

This will actually be good since I'll have two born near one another and they can be weaned together. The next kids aren't due until April when I have 2 due a few weeks apart.


----------



## madcow (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## 2goats8kids (Jan 18, 2013)

Ooo boy, discharge! (The things I never thought I'd type . . . )


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 18, 2013)

No baby or labor yet. I've been checking on her every hour or so.

Her bag is about bursting, ligaments are very mushy, white and yellow discharge, but no labor yet.



The waiting is nerve-wracking.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 18, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> No baby or labor yet. I've been checking on her every hour or so.
> 
> Her bag is about bursting, ligaments are very mushy, white and yellow discharge, but no labor yet.
> 
> ...


Tell her you are going to go to bed. Make a big deal about leaving the barn. Hide on the other side of the kidding stall where she can't see you. Bet that gives her the initiative she needs!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 18, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the bucks will see me and start blatting for food.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 18, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about a duck/deer blind! Set one up in the kidding stall and hide out in it!  

Trying to keep you entertained here!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 18, 2013)

Good news! Kinda ...

I just went out to check on her. She is down on her knees with her vulva twitching. The last few days, she has been down on her knees more than usual but has always gotten up when I came into the stall. THIS time, she stayed on her knees.

DBF says she's tired of me coming in, not giving her a treat, and poking and prodding at her anyway. 

I'll check her again in 30 minutes.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

>


X2


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2013)

Finally went to be after midnight since nothing was happening. I worke up this morning, looked out the window to the goat pen to see Okie--the pending mama--out in her run. OK, she hasn't given birth yet. I let the dogs out and got ready to go out and milk. When I looked up again ... there was a BABY in the pen with her.  







Angel.

She's a second time mama so she was fine unassisted. Although, I have not seen Angel nurse yet, but she is up and walking, bright-eyed and curious. I'll just keep an eye on them. For all I know, she was born at 1 am and nursed frequently, but it's just making me a litle nervous that I haven't seen her nurse yet. Granted, I was doing chores and going back and forth, so I wasn't watching them straight, just glances here and there.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 19, 2013)

what a cutie!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!  Goatie looks pretty new...cute little baby...if baby is up and walking and curious and not crying, chances are nursing has happened...but you'll feel better once you actually see that and know for sure


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## cindyg (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow, congrats!  Isn't that exciting to see the baby just there!  Gets your heart rate up for sure.  She looks like my little guy born yesterday.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 19, 2013)

Angel is pretty!


----------



## madcow (Jan 19, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> michickenwrangler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've got the right idea marlowmanor! Reverse psychology on a goat! LOL!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

madcow said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could try it in April with my does except I'd probably end up with the same problem as the OP, except mine would be our 2 wethers bugging me for food!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats on the babies they look great!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 19, 2013)

*Congrats on the babies, they are adorable!!!*


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2013)

It's a little uncanny because they look exactly alike. Good thing there is one buckling and one doeling otherwise I'd never be able to tell them apart.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 19, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> madcow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The line that finally worked was,

"Well, it's midnight and it doesn't look like anything's happening. I'm going to bed."  



She showed me.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, going to bed was the only initiative she needed! 

I know one of my does has a history of having a difficult birth so I really want to be there for her birth. My other doe is a FF but I doubt she would have issues.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 1, 2013)

Day 152 ...

One of my Saanen does was due Friday, but still no kid. Her bag is quite big, her ligaments are *maybe* a *tad* loose. No mucous. She is getting up and laying down fairly frequently but no other signs.

Just getting nervous and restless.

Meanwhile, the doe that is due April 17th has had some clear mucous already, although her bag is still small and floppy.

Dang goats and their inconsistent kidding signs.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 3, 2013)

I got up at 3 am to check on her, nothing.

But when I went out at 7:30 am:  mushy ligaments, restlessness, huge bag, staring off into space and not interested in hay.

Won't be long now ...


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 3, 2013)

TWINS!!!

:bun

One doeling, one buckling

Pics to come.


----------



## rebelINny (Apr 3, 2013)

Woohoo! Congrats! Can hardly wait for pics!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 3, 2013)

Carrie, the doe, was laying down at 10am but not showing any overt signs of labor. So I went inside, knitted while watched TV for an hour, came back out to check on her. Saw one cleaned off baby standing proudly, the second in the straw getting cleaned by mom. 

Mom is a registered American Saanen and dad is a full blood Boer.

Here is the doeling







Here is the buckling


----------

